# stabilising weight



## Jane Smart (6 Oct 2009)

Ok been cycling since June, I was then a stone and a half ( at least ) heavier. ( and maybe a size 14)

I am now wanting to stick at the weight I am at, or maybe even put some more on, as I am told I am too thin. This time last year, I could only dream of this problem, I was a size 16 and am now a 10/12

My weight is just dropping all the time, do I need to eat pasta?

sorry if this subject has been brought up but I want my chest back


----------



## rogersavery (6 Oct 2009)

pies work for me


----------



## Coco (6 Oct 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> ... I want my chest back



Where did you last put it?

You just need to balance your food intake with the calories spent. 
Wine is the answer


----------



## Jane Smart (7 Oct 2009)

Coco said:


> Where did you last put it?
> 
> You just need to balance your food intake with the calories spent.
> Wine is the answer



Oh if you insist


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Oct 2009)

Jane I use this site http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk I find it very good for tracking your calorie intake and it also takes into account any exercise you do so you know if you are over under or maintaining I use it because I find it works for me.


----------



## Jane Smart (7 Oct 2009)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Jane I use this site http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk I find it very good for tracking your calorie intake and it also takes into account any exercise you do so you know if you are over under or maintaining I use it because I find it works for me.



Thank you


----------



## gaz (7 Oct 2009)

rogersavery said:


> pies work for me


sounds like a plan!


----------



## ASC1951 (7 Oct 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> sorry if this subject has been brought up but I want my chest back


Unfortunately you cannot decide which parts of your body you lose weight from or put it back on - that is genetic. Targeted exercises can change muscle definition and therefore appearance, but there are no muscles in your missing bits so you might have to go for the temporary chicken fillets or permanent bags of salty water.


----------



## WeeE (7 Oct 2009)

Pay not attention to them, Jane - do it the quick and easy way. Just cut a few spare pounds from my middle, boobs, bum and thighs and transplant them onto yours.
Two birds, one stone - how about it?


----------



## Norm (7 Oct 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> but I want my chest back


And if that doesn't deserve a "This Thread Is Useless Without Pix", then I don't know what does.

I consider myself an expert in such things, Jane. I could help you search.


----------



## Campfire (7 Oct 2009)

Jane, you are welcome to have some of my chest. The rest's ok so you can't have any of that! x


----------



## Trevrev (7 Oct 2009)

There's nothing wrong with a small chest !!!


----------



## HaloJ (7 Oct 2009)

Cheers for the site link Phil. I'm in a similar position to Jane. I'm happy with my weight but I am worried that whilst my daily cycle commuting is toning me up that my fat levels are dropping. I don't want smaller boobs.

Abs


----------



## Jane Smart (7 Oct 2009)

Trevrev said:


> There's nothing wrong with a small chest !!!


----------



## Coco (7 Oct 2009)

Trevrev said:


> There's nothing wrong with a small chest !!!



Much less to attract the attentions of gravity in later life!


----------



## Campfire (7 Oct 2009)

Excuse me, mine haven't submitted to gravity yet!


----------



## montage (7 Oct 2009)

Big tits aren't all that...don't worry Jane.
Nothing wrong with big tits either campfire



edit:infact....I would say tonage>tits


edit2: that should read tonage as in Toned...not tonage as in weighing a tonne


----------



## Norm (7 Oct 2009)

But still... about these pictures...


----------



## ASC1951 (8 Oct 2009)

HaloJ said:


> I am worried that.... my fat levels are dropping. I don't want smaller boobs.


Nothing you can do about that, I'm afraid. There is some evidence that weight loss through exercise and diet is more effective at removing fat from the abdomen than the same weight loss through diet alone, but that is about as far as it goes. Essentially you are stuck with the fat distribution instructions that your genes have given you.

It may be different on the XX side, but over here a lot of us XYs aren't too keen on large boobs where everything else wobbles as well.


----------



## PK99 (8 Oct 2009)

Trevrev said:


> There's nothing wrong with a small chest !!!



Anything more than 1BSH is a waste any way


----------



## Campfire (8 Oct 2009)

weeeeelllll, thanks Montage, they've only developed along those lines during the last few years, was a greyhound all over until then. Think it's the hormones & family genes with females as they get older. As someone on this thread said earlier, you can't spot reduce, more's the pity, as I'd gladly go down that route.


----------



## montage (8 Oct 2009)

Campfire said:


> weeeeelllll, thanks Montage, they've only developed along those lines during the last few years, was a greyhound all over until then. Think it's the hormones & family genes with females as they get older. As someone on this thread said earlier, you can't spot reduce, more's the pity, as I'd gladly go down that route.




I'm sure many women would kill to have your current problem!





Edit: especially some models


----------



## Jane Smart (8 Oct 2009)

Well I just ate some chocolate 

I was up the town this morning with jeans I only bought three weeks ago ( I nearly took them back as they were tight) and today I had to keep pulling them up 

Well they weren't exactly at my knees you understand


----------



## I am Spartacus (8 Oct 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Well I just ate some chocolate



SO did I.
I can recommend the CoOp own brand fairtrade chokky. it is not too sweet and the milk choc bubbly crisp variety is a winner


----------



## Jane Smart (9 Oct 2009)

I got a wee bar free with a magazine the other day, dark chocolate ( I am not a lover of dark chocolate) but it was nice, Lindt


----------



## scots_lass (9 Oct 2009)

Jane,
You are eating properly aren't you? You shouldn't be losing that much weight so quickly even cycling every day. Are you actually losing pounds or is it just your shape changing?


----------



## Jane Smart (10 Oct 2009)

scots_lass said:


> Jane,
> You are eating properly aren't you? You shouldn't be losing that much weight so quickly even cycling every day. Are you actually losing pounds or is it just your shape changing?



I am losing pounds 

I am eating well yes, but I do go out there and pedal like hell I have to say, maybe I should try and calm my rides down a bit 

I am not fast by any manner of means nor particularly fit, but I am pushing what I have in me 

Seems since my first post, I have not lost any more, so maybe I have reached a plateau now


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Oct 2009)

Jane maybe you need to workout how many calories you are using when you are out on your bike and make sure you are eating at least that othewise you will keep on losing weight, which is good to a point but you then need to maintain your weight and concentrate on just improving your fitness. I find it is like a balancing act and if you ever get it right let me know will you


----------



## Kirstie (10 Oct 2009)

Big boobs are an absolute curse. And its not just about the leering looks and inappropriate comments you get and the fact that clothes don't fit you. Back and neck pain, deformed shoulder muscles, and raw/sore skin around your boobs and shoulders are just some of the delights. I am exactly the same dress size as I was ten years ago, a million times fitter, but because of genetics my boobs have gone from a 34C to 34F, and no amount of exercise and diet changes it. As soon as I have the money for surgery I am there!


----------



## Crackle (10 Oct 2009)

There's quite a bit more scarring from a reduction and risk of nerve damage etc, just reading about it on the NHS website. They do them for men too, although it's all classed as cosmetic, which when you suffer lots of neck and shoulder pain, headaches etc is a bit of wrong label.


----------



## Campfire (10 Oct 2009)

Kirstie said:


> Big boobs are an absolute curse. And its not just about the leering looks and inappropriate comments you get and the fact that clothes don't fit you. Back and neck pain, deformed shoulder muscles, and raw/sore skin around your boobs and shoulders are just some of the delights. I am exactly the same dress size as I was ten years ago, a million times fitter, but because of genetics my boobs have gone from a 34C to 34F, and no amount of exercise and diet changes it. As soon as I have the money for surgery I am there!



Yes Kirstie, I agree but don't get back & neck pain, but do suffer from shoulder pain sometimes, although that could be due to falling on my head on the Mosel path on a cycle tour in 2000. I had a problem for while but it's probably recurring now. But I'm smaller in band size so it's more apparent. I would be afraid to undergo surgery nowadays but might if I were a bit younger - although the problem only developed over the last 10 years. Just DON'T go on hormone replacement!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kirstie (10 Oct 2009)

Crackle said:


> There's quite a bit more scarring from a reduction and risk of nerve damage etc, just reading about it on the NHS website. They do them for men too, although it's all classed as cosmetic, which when you suffer lots of neck and shoulder pain, headaches etc is a bit of wrong label.



For women it is considered therapeutic rather than cosmetic because of the psychological and physical problems which are relieved when you have it done. The operation has a very high success rate for these reasons.


----------

